# Managing MUA and 'Models'



## nathfromslg (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all,
Been shooting for a while,and have started to charge for photos and photo shoot(not much though so that I can hire a MUA) .
Wanted to improve the quality of my service,and currently experimenting with different subjects and lighting setup and techniques and would like to involve a MUA but sadly don't have funds to afford them.Looking to collaborate with MUA's.
ANy help on how to approach them and convince them(talking about amateurs MUA's) also if anyone can help me on how to approach Fashion Designing students?


Enclosing some of my work.

No Make up was used while taking these photos.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 12, 2014)

Of these three, the only one I like is the first one. The second has shadows under her cheeks, creates a chipmunk effect. Third, I'm just not sure. 


MUA's, join Model Mayhem. Your welcome


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 12, 2014)

The portfolio of a MUA is made up of examples of their work, just as your portfolio is made up of examples of _your _work. 

In order to get examples of their work, they need to hire a photographer. However, they're likely in the same boat you are. You can't afford to hire a MUA, and they can't afford to hire a photographer.

Seems like an opportunity could exist there...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2014)

^^ Those two things ^^  Get yourself on MM and get busy!


----------



## nathfromslg (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for your valuable comments,actually the thing is MM is not widely used where I live(India)

trying to network with aspiring MUA's via friends and Facebook.

Regards.


----------

